# NE Florida Timucuan Flats Fishing Report and Video



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

This last Friday I fished in the Timucuan Preserve and had a lot of action with reds and trout. The fish were in the deeper holes of 10 feet or more in the creeks. I tried 7 different locations and all of them had trout and reds in them. I tried several artificial baits but the best was a 3 inch white paddle tail on a 1/4 oz chartreuse jig head. The key was to let the jig sink and work it very slowly across the bottom.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good one (as usual) John.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Great video


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Always enjoy watching John.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## saltlifedoc (Jan 7, 2018)

Awesome video! I was thinking about taking the canoe out that way Sunday glad to see it’ll be worth the time.


----------



## Webeboatin (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the post and video! Going there for my first time soon. Cant wait to check it out.


----------



## JFranzo (Jan 28, 2019)

Great video. I love fishing that area. But, I have to ask, did you take that Gheenoe out the Nassau sound, in the ocean and back in the st John's?


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

JFranzo said:


> Great video. I love fishing that area. But, I have to ask, did you take that Gheenoe out the Nassau sound, in the ocean and back in the st John's?


Sorry for the late reply, just got back from a trip up to Alaska. I have taken my Gheenoe out of Nassau Sound, Ft. George and Mayport inlets into the Atlantic Ocean. I have only done this on perfect weather/tide conditions with all of the required safety equipment plus some like a radio and navigation tools. If the wind picks up or I see a cloud on the horizon I head back to protected waters. In the ocean I much prefer my 22' Pathfinder TE.


----------

